# Imprimer en couleur



## hitman67 (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis l'heureux et encore plus si vous m'aidez à résoudre le problème  d'un macbook air 13'. J'ai un grand problème :

j'ai une imprimante HP PHOTOSMART WIRELESS B109 que j'ai installé sur mon mac tout c'est bien passé. Mais lorsque j'imprime un document je ne peux pas choisir de l'imprimer en couleur ou en noir et blanc, il me le sort en noir et blanc.

Bien sur le niveau d'encre est ok, j'ai même installer le logiciel et le truc HP mais rien à faire je n'ai pas le boutons pour choisir cette option.

Pouvez vous m'aider SVP

Bonne journée


----------



## edd72 (21 Décembre 2010)

Tu n'as pas le menu déroulant devant lequel il est écrit "Préréglages"?


----------



## hitman67 (21 Décembre 2010)

comment sa? j'ai simplement cela:


imprimante

Préreglage c'est tout...

merci


----------



## ScotchE (21 Décembre 2010)

à coté du nom de ton imprimante tu as un petit bouton qui permet d'accéder aux réglages.







Ensuite tu peux choisir tout ce que tu veux.


----------



## hitman67 (21 Décembre 2010)

ben quand je fais sa j'ai plein d'options mais je ne trouve aucune pour les couleurs...


voici ce que j'ai :

http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/informatique/capture-d&#8217;-an-2010-12-21-2-33-09,e2cd7e5f446c8dfbba4e6485e3b7efaa.png.html


----------



## ScotchE (21 Décembre 2010)

Là où tu as copies et pages, le menu te propose surement un choix du type "Fonctions d'imprimante".
Cherche un peu, tu trouveras ce qu'il faut.

N'ayant pas cette imprimante, je ne vais pas installer le driver juste pour te trouver l'emplacement exact de l'option


----------



## hitman67 (21 Décembre 2010)

le problème c'est je cherche depuis 1 semaine mais je be trouve pas......


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Vous nous montrez une capture à partir de Word Office 2011, si je ne m'abuse.

Essayez depuis une autre application, un PDF dans Aperçu ou une page Web depuis Safari par exemple.

Voici un gestionnaire d'impression type "Photosmart" :
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...lutionid=rd_c01462601&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us#N501


----------



## hitman67 (22 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour votre réponse, mais je n'ai pas l'option couleur comme dans le line que vous m'avez envoyé... d'ou cela peut il venir?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

D'une mauvaise installation des gestionnaires d'impression ? Cela m'est déjà arrivé après une désinstallation trop brutale.

La solution alors employée : réinstallation des gestionnaires d'impression à partir du DVD de Mac OS X (j'étais en 10.5.x à l'époque).

Avez-vous lancé la mise à jour de logiciel (barre de menu Pomme > Mise à jour de logiciels...) pour recevoir les derniers gestionnaires disponibles de votre machine ?

Vous pouvez également télécharger et installer ceci : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL907?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## hitman67 (22 Décembre 2010)

merci pour vos réponses...

Je vais tester ce soir des que je suis chez moi.

J'espère que cela va marcher je commence un peu a déséspéré...

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------

bonjour,

C'est un homme heureux qui vous parle, sa marche merci à tous pour votre aide. Je vous en suis très reconnaissant.

A bientôt


----------



## boninmi (23 Décembre 2010)

hitman67 a dit:


> C'est un homme heureux qui vous parle, sa marche merci à tous pour votre aide. Je vous en suis très reconnaissant.


Qu'est-ce qui a marché exactement (ça peut aider les autres ) ?
La MAJ des gestionnaires HP recommandée par Arnaud ? 
Content que tu sois heureux .


----------



## hitman67 (23 Décembre 2010)

oui exact j'ai mis à jours et j'ai désinstaller et réinstaller l'imprimante sa marche c'est génial


----------



## florian213 (13 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, je me permet de relancé le sujet, alors voila j'ai un mac book air sous Mac Os high sierra et lorsque j'imprime un document je ne peux pas choisir de l'imprimer en couleur ou en noir et blanc, il me le sort en noir et blanc d'office.
(le niveau d'encre est ok) Mon imprimante est une hp Officejet 5610


----------



## boninmi (13 Octobre 2018)

florian213 a dit:


> Bonjour, je me permet de relancé le sujet, alors voila j'ai un mac book air sous Mac Os high sierra et lorsque j'imprime un document je ne peux pas choisir de l'imprimer en couleur ou en noir et blanc, il me le sort en noir et blanc d'office.
> (le niveau d'encre est ok) Mon imprimante est une hp Officejet 5610


Qu'as-tu essayé par rapport à ce qui est suggéré ci-dessus ?


----------



## florian213 (17 Octobre 2018)

problème résolu  merci quand même


----------



## boninmi (17 Octobre 2018)

florian213 a dit:


> problème résolu  merci quand même


Même remarque que ci-dessus !
Si tu disais *comment* tu as résolu, cela pourrait aider les autres .


----------



## florian213 (18 Octobre 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Même remarque que ci-dessus !
> Si tu disais *comment* tu as résolu, cela pourrait aider les autres .



et bien enfaite j'ai découvert que ce n'était pas mon mac mais les tête d'imprimante de couleur acheter en magasin qui était périmé ... je me suis fait donc remboursé


----------



## J2piR (24 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Je relance le sujet,
j'ai acheté cet après-midi une HP ENVY 6020... Elle fonctionne impeccable par wi-fi et à partir du mac de mon mari, de mon téléphone, de mon iPad: zéro souci...
Sauf que moi, je l'ai acheté pour travailler sur mon mac (vieux ok mais Sierra 10.12) et impossible d'imprimer en couleurs. Je ne peux choisir que l'option noir et blanc même en décochant ce noir et blanc. L'aperçu apparait en couleurs mais ça sort en noir et blanc...
J'ai tenté plein de choses: -désinstaller/ réinstaller
                                              - rédémarrer l'ordi (on sait jamais)
                                              - ne pas passer par le wi-fi mais par un bon vieux câble USB
                                              - Essayer de changer les préférences imprimantes comme indiqués sur certains forums...
Rien n'y fait...
Une idée?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## boninmi (24 Avril 2021)

La mise à jour des gestionnaires HP signalée plus haut, sur le Mac en question ?


----------



## J2piR (24 Avril 2021)

Merci de votre réponse.
Les liens ne fonctionnent plus, et j'ai fait toutes les MAJ possibles. 
Un peu dépitée, je ne comprends pas, cela fonctionne sur tous les autres appareils de la maison... Et même avec le téléphone de ma voisine!


----------



## boninmi (24 Avril 2021)

Cette imprimante semble pourtant tout à fait compatible 10.12 (et même 10.11)
As-tu respecté les spécifications d'installation de l'assistance HP ?
La page propose également une assistance en ligne.



			https://support.hp.com/fr-fr/printer-setup/hp-envy-6000-all-in-one-printer-series/29256672/model/29256673
		


Il y a un lien "Consulter les logiciels disponibles" qui te conduit ensuite au téléchargement des pilotes (micrologiciel et pilote). As-tu bien installé les deux ?

Avec quel logiciel l'impression couleur ne fonctionne-t-elle pas ? Tous ou seulement un ou certains ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2021)

HP Envy 6020.

Appareil relativement récent. Ne doit pas poser de problèmes.






						Imprimante tout-en-un HP ENVY 6020 Téléchargements de logiciels et de pilotes | Assistance clientèle HP®
					

Téléchargez les dernier pilotes, firmware et logiciel pour votre Imprimante tout-en-un HP ENVY 6020.Ceci est le site officiel de HP pour télécharger gratuitement des pilotes pour vos produits HP Computing and Printing pour le système d'exploitation Windows et Mac.




					support.hp.com
				




Néanmoins, je vois une différence entre 10.12 Sierra et 10.13 High Sierra.

Sur 10.12 Sierra, rien n’est proposé au téléchargement, outre la mise à jour du firmware (peut-être déjà effectuée, à vérifier). On y parle aussi de AirPrint.

AirPrint c’est bien, surtout avec HP, mais parfois il n’y a pas toutes les fonctions, loin de là.

Avec 10.13 High Sierra, HP propose HP Smart, un logiciel qu’on télécharge sur le Mac App Store.


----------



## pooja22 (24 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Cela fait un an ou deux ans que j'ai acheté une HP ENVY 7800 series.. Elle fonctionne impeccable par wi-fi et à partir de mon téléphone MAIS seul bémol avec mon MacBook je n'arrive pas à imprimer en couleur je peux choisir que l'option noir et blanc.
J'ai installé ceci : https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1888?locale=fr_FR mais toujours le même problème....

Alors j'ai un MACBOOK PRO 3-inch, 2018, Four Thunderbolt 3 Ports - macOS Monterey version 12.1

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Janvier 2022)

pooja22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Cela fait un an ou deux ans que j'ai acheté une HP ENVY 7800 series.. Elle fonctionne impeccable par wi-fi et à partir de mon téléphone MAIS seul bémol avec mon MacBook je n'arrive pas à imprimer en couleur je peux choisir que l'option noir et blanc.
> J'ai installé ceci : https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1888?locale=fr_FR mais toujours le même problème....
> 
> ...


Je possède ce modèle d’imprimante mais je ne l’utilise pas avec Monterey.

L’imprimante est de conception postérieures à ce paquet logiciel du site Apple, elle n’est donc pas prise en charge. Bref, ça ne lui sert à rien.


Sur le support HP :






						Gamme d'imprimantes tout-en-un HP ENVY Photo 7800 Téléchargements de logiciels et de pilotes | Assistance clientèle HP®
					

Téléchargez les dernier pilotes, firmware et logiciel pour votre Gamme d'imprimantes tout-en-un HP ENVY Photo 7800.Ceci est le site officiel de HP pour télécharger gratuitement des pilotes pour vos produits HP Computing and Printing pour le système d'exploitation Windows et Mac.




					support.hp.com
				




Tu as le choix entre le *HP Smart* (qui conduit sur le Mac App Store) et le *HP Easy Start* (les outils d’origine de la machine téléchargés depuis les serveurs HP).

J’utilise toujours les logiciels HP Easy Start (HP Easy Scan + HP Utility + logiciels essentiels).


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Janvier 2022)

si elle est compatible Apple AirPrint, ça se tente.
la mienne n'a pas de drivers à jour, mais grâce à Airprint, ça imprime


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> si elle est compatible Apple AirPrint, ça se tente.
> la mienne n'a pas de drivers à jour, mais grâce à Airprint, ça imprime


Elle est parfaitement compatible AirPrint.


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Janvier 2022)

oui mais en fait je me dis que ca doit etre déjà activé si ca marche depuis le téléphone


----------



## pooja22 (24 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je possède ce modèle d’imprimante mais je ne l’utilise pas avec Monterey.
> 
> L’imprimante est de conception postérieures à ce paquet logiciel du site Apple, elle n’est donc pas prise en charge. Bref, ça ne lui sert à rien.
> 
> ...


OMGGGG MERCIIIIIII INFINIMENT MOONWALKER !!!!!!!  
J'ai télécharger le logiciel HP Easy Start et ça marche parfaitement.
Franchement un très grand merci à vous


----------

